# One of my Metal pieces



## KevinR (Nov 11, 2005)

I consider this one more craft than art.


----------



## KevinR (Nov 11, 2005)

And another more abstract piece.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 11, 2005)

Very very cool. How large is the second one?


----------



## KevinR (Nov 11, 2005)

only about 14" tall. The cubes are 4"x4". These are to be pieces to teach off of when my art welding classes start in the winter.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 11, 2005)

Private classes or do you teach at an uni in MI? Man I had loads of fun working with metal...had a bad professor though and it really pushed me off working/around him. Fun work but rough on my lungs.  

I also loved iron and bronze pours. I was able to attend a demo at LSU when the Texas Iron Masters "tried" to do a major iron pour. We spent hours crushing old iron radiators and glass just so those guys could get so drunk while waiting for the iron and flux to heat up that they burnt the bottom out of the crock. what a mess. lol.  It was then followed by us demonstrating a bronze pour flawlessly. Man i miss the college years and ALL the resources it provided.


----------



## KevinR (Nov 11, 2005)

Henry Ford Community College. I hope to put together a casting class at some point. Not really my forte, but I have the equipment, and not alot of community colleges have that type of class. I hope to do some summer classes on it sometime.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 11, 2005)

awesome! and your right not many CC's offer any metal working..mostly drawing, painting, ceramics, and photography. Well I wish you the best of luck...you definitely have the skills!


----------



## KevinR (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm digging the second one. :thumbup: Nice work, Kevin.


----------



## Mercury149 (Nov 12, 2005)

Very nice job! :thumbsup:


----------

